# Peut-on installer une application sans Itunes via pc



## Selig25 (27 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour et merci de m'accueillir.
je suis nouveau sur ce forum.
Voilà ma question. Je souhaite acquérir un Iphone pas cher parce que je ne souhaite téléphoner avec. Il me servira uniquement pour gerer en wifi un drone.
Pour cela, il faut télécharger une app DJI.
J'ai vu des annonces pour des Iphones bloqué Icloud.
Pensez-vous que:
1) s'il n'est pas blacklisté pour être sur qu'il n'est pas volé, je puisse installer l'App qu'il, me faut (par pc ou autre si je ne peu pas acceder à Itunes.
2 faire fonctionner le wifi pour acceder à mon drone.
Merci de votre aide
Cordialement


----------



## Dara223 (27 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir!
Alors déjà, si l’iphone est bloqué icloud, c’est niet tu ne pourras rien faire avec il me semble, qu’il soit blacklisté ou non. Ensuite si tu veux en prendre un pas cher, regarde qu’il ne soit pas trop ancien (pour que ton appli doit compatible avec). Tu penses à quel modèle ?

Sinon itunes ne gère plus les applications, donc du coup pour installer depuis un pc je ne sais pas si c’est possible...


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2018)

Tu ferais bien mieux de t'acheter un smartphone sous Android, ça te coûtera moins cher. Et en Wi-Fi c'est plutôt restreint, au delà de 30 mètres ton drone va se barrer tout seul.


----------



## Selig25 (27 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu ferais bien mieux de t'acheter un smartphone sous Android, ça te coûtera moins cher. Et en Wi-Fi c'est plutôt restreint, au delà de 30 mètres ton drone va se barrer tout seul.


Non. l'application c'est DJI GO 4. Elle n'est pas en français sur Android, seulement sur Iphone et c'est la le problème. 
De plus, le wifi se raccorde avec un câble OTG qui lui permet de piloter jusqu'à 800 m au moins.
Voilà pourquoi je cherche un Iphone et minimum 6.
Merci pour vos retours


----------



## eltonbee07 (5 Février 2018)

bonjour ,si on peu instaler un app avec pc sur 1iphon telecharg 1-iTunes version actuel,2-telecharg ifunebox,instal les,ensuite essai avec 1 navigateur:fire fox ou chrome...de télécharger 1 application iPhone..,après avoir télécharger connect iPhone au pc et ouvre ifunebox dans les barre en haut GESTION DES DONNEESDE L'APP tu y trouve installer 1application *ipa click la sui et va chercher l'aplication de iPhone telechager et click la sui..regarde sur écran iPhone menu sera ajouter..merci


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2018)

Pas besoin d’itunes ni même d.un ordinateur pour télécharger et installer des applications .... il suffit de passer par l’app store de l’iphone .


----------

